# 3 Guitars I've built.



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello, Here are 3 guitars I've built.My 1st is a EXPLORER knock off







. The 2nd is a doubleneck which I designed







. The 3rd is a bass that I just finished







.Comments welcome. Thanks.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some far out designs there bro. That double neck is killer. Nice work. :rockon2:


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

GULP!!!! Those are,,,,er,,,different. I can see Paul Stanley strapping one on.

CT.


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

*About the Bass.*

Hello, I just wanted to give more info on the bass. If you are wondering what that is in the lower left of the body .What I did was cut a 3/4 inch deep cavity then added 2 spinners or blades.[Yes they do spin]. It also has its own lightshow. I added 3 LED flashing lites, green ,red ,blue. Thanks.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Don't think I've ever seen a 12 string with full size tuners on both ends... Pretty cool.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice! But aren't they backwards?:tongue:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

That's quite the design on the double neck, if you don't mind posting a couple more shots from different views it would be nice, always use more pics. Nice job by the way....


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

*Backwards?*

Hello J S Moore, What do you mean by backwards.These are all LEFTHANDED guitars.Both my sons are leftys. Thanks. Mark.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

PTModIT said:


> Hello J S Moore, What do you mean by backwards.These are all LEFTHANDED guitars.Both my sons are leftys. Thanks. Mark.


joke.


cool guitars, what are all the controls about on the double neck?


----------

